

Contribute to the Qt Project - drgvond
http://qt-project.org/

======
codedivine
"KDE applauds Qt's move to open governance":
[http://dot.kde.org/2011/10/21/kde-applauds-qts-move-open-
gov...](http://dot.kde.org/2011/10/21/kde-applauds-qts-move-open-governance)

------
danmaz74
Qt is the last framework I used on C++, and it was a pleasure to use compared
to what I used before. I wish it luck!

~~~
aninteger
What did you use before?

~~~
danmaz74
Let's see... I started with C++ on the Commodore Amiga - so I just used the
AmigaOS API. Then I remember the shock when coming to Windows with MFC. After
that, I sincerely don't remember, I guess it was mostly MFC (different
iterations, but always horrible) and some OWL (Borland) when I did Windows
development - but I did more Web development at the time.

After that I discovered Qt, and it was great fun - the GUI part of my first
entrepreneurial attempt (www.quillia.com) I programmed in Qt.

What did I miss?

~~~
mkup
wxWidgets

~~~
danmaz74
Right; I had forgotten about it, but now that you reminded me I used it in
some minor project (maybe just a test project, can't really remember). But I
then found Qt much better.

------
gaius
Can anyone explain how this is different from what Qt was before? Has Nokia
spun it off, Mozilla-style?

~~~
aninteger
One interpretation:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ljtxb/starting_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ljtxb/starting_today_development_of_qt_will_be_governed/c2t9bdb)

~~~
codedivine
This is purely FUD. Nokia employees remain the largest contributors to Qt, and
as I said above, it remains a key component for their strategy for price-
points below those offered by Windows Phone.

~~~
drivingmenuts
I thought Nokia was going to be Windows or nothing on smartphones.

~~~
codedivine
Well think of it as follows:

1\. Windows phone is currently not suited for mid-range phones, and wont be
till the next version. However, long term plan is to definitely push Windows
phone towards a wide spectrum of price points and replace Symbian. This will
take 2-3 years.

2\. For now, till the time WP is ready for mid-range, Symbian is still alive.
New devices are still coming out, primarily targeted at mid-range. Nokia aims
to sell around another 100 million symbian devices, all of which will run Qt.
I would expect Symbian sales to continue for another 7-10 quarters.

3\. Even below smartphones, the so-called "feature phones", the space is
evolving to accomodate even smarter devices. Nokia sees a big opportunity in
making the sub-$100 devices smarter (we are talking unlocked prices here, not
american subsidized ones). Those price points will be achieved with Nokia's
own software stack. Currently, this includes S40 where you can write
applications using J2ME. This will be evolved so that in the future you can
write applications for such devices using Qt which is vastly better than J2ME.
As an example of this space, Nokia recently released a sub-$100 small
touchscreen featurephone with inbuilt offline Nokia Maps. Nokia calls this
low-end effort as its connect "the next billion" effort. Likely Qt will debut
on these devices next year, when Qt 5 will be ready.

